# ARGH! New filter woes!!



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I finally took the plunge and shelled out for an external filter for my temperate tank, as I was quite unhappy with the quality of the Interpet PF2 filter I had been using (they are noisy, get dirty quickly, aren't the easiest to dismantle and clean, and other problems). I ordered an Aquael Unimax 150, as I have the unimax 250 running on my trop tank and it's been great.

Get the 150 all set up, and tried to prime it. Really struggle to get the air out, and when the filter turned on, instead of pushing air out it was sucking more and more in, making the impeller vibrate really loudly!!

So i took it apart several times, rank it in the kitchen where the light is better, and watched to my woe as prime after prime failed to rid the cannister of enough air to create a good flow without any vibration. In fact only a trickle of water was actually going down the inlet pipe.

Spoke to the seller (seapets) about it and one of their aquatics advisers suggested priming by filling the cannister myself, then filling the pipes myself, and running it with the pipes in the bath to see if the filter runs or if its the priming that's the problem.

Conclusion. Filter is getting air trapped by impeller and air is not coming out , despite me 'rattling' the running filter trying to move the air.

Its noisy with the air in - its supposed to be silent!!

Anyone got any tips/advice/any knowledge of unimax filters (or indeed any externals). I'm sure the air in the 250 didn't take THAT long to work its way out! And the 250 primed using the priming pump without any trouble.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Haven't got any experience with your brand, mine however are both large budget externals (All pond solutions). I have the 1400 lph and the 2000 lph. The 1400 is no problem at all, however the 2000 is a pain in the backside when it comes to water changes etc. The intake tubes aren't air tight which means if you keep the filter running while taking the water line past connections it takes in a ton of air and pretty much does what your saying about your filter. I got round this by simply tuning the filter off until the water change is completed, it still takes in a small amount of air during that process and is noisy but within a day or so its back to normal. 
I also remember it being an absolute PIG to prime when I first got it. The way I got it to work was to fill the canister 80% full, then start pumping like mad, after a few pumps I then plugged it in (while continuing to pump) and it kicked in and started to work.
Brand new filters can be extremely noisy when first set up, especially cheaper brands. If I was you I'd run it for a good week or so and see how it sounds after that. 
Also something to bare in mind is plumbers tape for sealing any tube connections you feel might be taking in water, or a little aquarium silicone.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Dan,

Glad to hear i'm not the only one then! My unimax 250 has been a dream, and this 150 is a PIG lol. Aquael are going to send me another impeller to try, apparently some have larger holes than others and can make lots of noise. Just hoping that's not necessary and that running it for a while will settle it all down. 

I suspect I am going to have issues every time I have to do a water change too. Right now I can't figure out how i'm meant to fill the filter and tubes myself and then attach them to the aquarium pipe attachments. Sigh.

I don't think the unimax is the cheapest of externals - though obviously not in the league of those super duper fluvals. The 150 costs over £70, the 250 was over £90.

The things we do for fish!!


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Indeed, filters can be frustrating. Unfortunately there's not much help I can give, its one of those problems where you try lots of different things, bang your head off a few walls, then it suddenly just works. As for filling the tubes before you start, maybe another set of hands can work to help? possibly connect them to the filter on the bottom and hold them upright while filling, then connect to the inlet/outlet and just turn the thing on.


----------

